# Hedgie name ideas



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

So I'm picking up my new pet hedgehog in less than two weeks. I am thinking on the name Sniffles but I want to know people's opinions and ideas for a name. 
http://www.nphedgehogs.com/babies.htm

She is female number 1  (it also says Reserved for Nicole)

Any ideas for a possible name?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's a cutie  Some names off the top of my head would be Colette, Indy, Aurora, Piper.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> She's a cutie  Some names off the top of my head would be Colette, Indy, Aurora, Piper.


Aurora is a very pretty name, I should see if she will live up to that name.  lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your baby! She is so cute! I like Aurora too.
Sorry to hear about her brother. So sad.


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

I vote for Colette! It's a great French writer, plus it sounds fun to pronounce in English (to me, anyways). It's sophisticated and sassy.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww thank you for the welcome 

I'm glad to be a part of this amazing website!

and I like the names but I also like Sniffles still. haha


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's a cutie! What about Sniffles Aurora or Aurora Sniffles? Kind of like a middle name.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> She's a cutie! What about Sniffles Aurora or Aurora Sniffles? Kind of like a middle name.


Ooo I like that middle name idea a lot!!

Other names I thought of when I first decided to get a hedgehog:

Cuddles
Snowflake


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I like Sniffles!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunshiner said:


> I like Sniffles!


I thought it would fit a hedgie very well because they like to sniff around and explore!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sniffles is also a very cute name. If you like it - go with it!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

PJM said:


> Sniffles is also a very cute name. If you like it - go with it!


I wanted to go with a more "pet" name but at the same time I want a "human" name haha :lol:

I like all the ideas so far. I'm going to have to decide once I pick her up. 

LESS THAN 2 WEEKS UNTIL I GET HER!


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

sniffles is cute. i also like mumbles, which sounds similar!

but for human names i vote colette.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

poetic said:


> sniffles is cute. i also like mumbles, which sounds similar!
> 
> but for human names i vote colette.


AHH mumbles is adorable! haha depends on if she will be a talker i guess.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Maybe you can do do Sniffles and have all the other names be middle names.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunshiner said:


> Maybe you can do do Sniffles and have all the other names be middle names.


 :lol: nice! i'd get confused about allllllllllllllllllll the names though!!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

hahaha so time to make up new names! she is actually a he! :lol: silly 3 week old sexing trials.

alright now i have no idea what to do about names this time!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sniffles still works if it's a little boy! (Better, actually! :lol: )
How about Sniffles Cuddles Snowflake Esquire.  You could call him SCS :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Aww, I like Sniffles! That seems to be all Brillo does... I'm pretty sure I picked the wrong name. LOL


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> Aww, I like Sniffles! That seems to be all Brillo does... I'm pretty sure I picked the wrong name. LOL


Alright guys, i think Sniffles is a winner!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I LOVE the name sniffles and since she is now a he; it fits even better! :lol: 

Congrats on your new baby! They are such a joy-- Mine have forever changed my life!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I LOVE the name sniffles and since she is now a he; it fits even better! :lol:
> 
> Congrats on your new baby! They are such a joy-- Mine have forever changed my life!


AWW THANK YOU!!! I have permanently chosen it as the name, since my baby comes with a birth certificate that will have his name on it.


----------

